# Harman Kardon AVR 154 am/fm tuner problem



## derfla (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi, 
I have the Harman Kardon AVR 154 which i really dig for my apartment but it has this strange issue with the am/fm tuner. So basically if it's operating in stereo mode the volume is so low i have to crank it into the positive db level to even hear it and then there's a nice hum in the background. However if i's in mono mode (and it changes which speaker it's coming out of seemingly randomly) the volume level is normal. I haven't been able to get it to switch back and forth manually, sometimes i turn it on and it just switches. anyone have any idea why this may be? it's a relatively new receiver (out of the box less than 4 months) listening to the radio isn't the primary objective for the unit, but i would still like to be able to do it...
thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

derfla said:


> Hi,
> I have the Harman Kardon AVR 154 which i really dig for my apartment but it has this strange issue with the am/fm tuner. So basically if it's operating in stereo mode the volume is so low i have to crank it into the positive db level to even hear it and then there's a nice hum in the background. However if i's in mono mode (and it changes which speaker it's coming out of seemingly randomly) the volume level is normal. I haven't been able to get it to switch back and forth manually, sometimes i turn it on and it just switches. anyone have any idea why this may be? it's a relatively new receiver (out of the box less than 4 months) listening to the radio isn't the primary objective for the unit, but i would still like to be able to do it...
> thanks!


Hello,
That sounds like it might be a defect. I have not used an H/K AVR in over a decade so I am not completely familiar with the newer AVR's, but the description sounds like a defect. 

Provided you purchased it from an Authorized Dealer, you should still have Warranty remaining. However, if you hardly use the FM/AM Tuner it might not be worth being without your AVR for up to a few weeks. Personally, I have not used the FM Tuner in my past 4 AVR's even once.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

